# How to disable WebGL in Google Chrome?



## Vyom (May 10, 2011)

Hi guys. Need help on this one.

Recently I have encountered this news:


> Security researchers have discovered a dangerous vulnerability in WebGL--a Web standard used by Firefox and Chrome to deliver 3D graphics within the Web browser. The flaws may be exploited to enable an attacker to run malicious code on the system, and could expose sensitive data.


Posted *Here*

Now I wanted to disable WebGL for both of the browsers in my system.

In firefox, I found these steps from here: How to disable WebGL in Firefox 4


> 1. Type about:config in Firefox address bar and continue with warning dialog.
> 
> 2. Type Webgl in the Filter box double click “ webgl.enabled_for_all_sites” and set its value to False.
> 
> 3. Restart Firefox browser, WebGL is now disabled in Firefox 4.



But I am unable to find the steps in Google Chrome browser. Please help.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 10, 2011)

> * WebGL is available, but not enabled by default in Chrome 8 (the latest stable version). *Type about:flags in the address bar, click "Enable" next to "WebGL" a*nd then click on "Restart now". Please note that this is an experimental feature in Chrome 8.
> * WebGL is enabled by default in


Got info from 

```
*googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/12/google-body-browser.html
```
That was ment for Chrome 8 , not sure it will work for latest version 


<---Not a chrome user to test it personally


----------



## Vyom (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for a reply.

Didn't found any WebGL settings in the list, but found this setting, on my Chrome 12 beta.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/software-q/4575d1305047660-how-disable-webgl-google-chrome-setting.png

Looks like "GPU Accelerated Canvas 2D" must be the new name given to WebGL. And its disabled by default. So no worries. (I think.)


----------



## sygeek (May 10, 2011)

Try adding this flag "--disable-webgl" to chrome's launch attributes, dunno for sure if it will work but you should give it a try.


----------



## Vyom (May 10, 2011)

Well, I did that, but how to make sure, webGL is turned off? Since, it doesn't give any error while starting up.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 11, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Well, I did that, but how to make sure, webGL is turned off? Since, it doesn't give any error while starting up.



go to 


```
*webgl-bench.appspot.com/
```

if u get yellow msg"Failed to initialize WebGL ☹"  means its off 
FF with webgl off
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/software-q/4576d1305052320-how-disable-webgl-google-chrome-1.jpg
[check on firefox ]

FF with webgl on

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/software-q/4577d1305052446-how-disable-webgl-google-chrome-2.jpg


----------



## maceysimsuhk (Mar 28, 2016)

sygeek said:


> Try adding this flag "--disable-webgl" to chrome's launch attributes, dunno for sure if it will work but you should give it a try.



Works for me (Chrome 49).
Test WebGL status using doileak.com
The result should be "WebGL detected, but it is disabled."

Also recommend to install uBlock which blocks ads and tracking by default (no "acceptable ads" feature like ABP). The extension also can prevent WebRTC IP leakage (check the setting).


----------

